# New Yokel



## Proff (Aug 23, 2008)

Not really, I hail from Walsall but retired to Devon 20 years ago 
We have a Hymer s660 and hate stopping on sites.
It's our second M/home, first was a superb coachbuilt Magnum Mobile explorer on a VW LT [sprinter shape] chassis 7.7 meters long.
The Hymer was purchased because of the Dual back wheels and 1 tonne + extra payload.
We wildcamped/ aires all around France, Belgium, Holland, Luxembourg and Spain last year for 8 weeks.
Only prob was some towrag in Spain screwdrivered the doorlocks, didn't  get in but left us with a £200.00 bill  
We headed back to France and had no further trouble...
Only once bothered whilst wildcamping in UK.
Told policeman I was tired and needed a break, he checked I hadn't got my steadies down and told me to move on !!
I asked for a signed affidavit stating he'd moved me on when I'd told him I was Tired and had pulled over for a rest [as per instructions on every Motorway/ road in the UK ]
A quick radio call and he growled "someone will be back in 10 hours be gone or else !!!

i'd gone in 8


----------



## lenny (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi and welcome,Proff, intesting post indeed but, excuse my ignorance ,but what is an Affidavit?


----------



## Proff (Aug 23, 2008)

lenny said:


> Hi and welcome,Proff, intesting post indeed but, excuse my ignorance ,but what is an Affidavit?



A statement, It's held as a legal document, make sure they sign and print their name 
Also the fact I'm a retired [but still holding class 1 license] HGV driver helps, they'd never move a LGV driver on, as they would be aiding and abetting a tacho infringement.....


----------



## Baggins (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice one Proff........Being a Devon man now you will have seen the usual invasion of Travellers in the car-parks who rely on 'Welfare checks' to stay a few days.  They are welcome as far as I am concerned but not the mess they usually leave behind.


----------



## lenny (Aug 24, 2008)

Proff said:


> A statement, It's held as a legal document, make sure they sign and print their name
> Also the fact I'm a retired [but still holding class 1 license] HGV driver helps, they'd never move a LGV driver on, as they would be aiding and abetting a tacho infringement.....



Thanks for that,Proff, but what do you mean about not having your steadies down?.  Where do we stand on this issue. I thought we had to be able to drive away without getting out the van?


----------



## wildman (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Proff, welcome to the site, where be you to in Devon, I be in Ilfracombe


----------



## Proff (Aug 25, 2008)

lenny said:


> Thanks for that,Proff, but what do you mean about not having your steadies down?.  Where do we stand on this issue. I thought we had to be able to drive away without getting out the van?



Exactly.
If your steadies are down, you have "intended" to camp therefore my above info does not apply, 
steadies up and you are treated like a vehicle...
That's why lots of Caravans get moved, steadies down = intent to camp 
Plus, caravan habitation being separate from the traction unit do NOT come under drivers hours, but the tiredness excuse should still work...[but lots of times doesn't]


----------



## Proff (Aug 25, 2008)

wildman said:


> Hi Proff, welcome to the site, where be you to in Devon, I be in Ilfracombe



Thank you koind soir 
Us be near Oke right on t'edge of t' moor 
see you dreckly  

but dow yow fergit I'm really a blackcountry mon at 'eart.
wheres me Bonkses bitter ???


----------

